# жопка



## Encolpius

Hello, I know жопа is vulgar but I am not sure about the *жопка*, but if all works as I imagine it must not be vulgar. Thanks.


----------



## indiegrl

*B*oth жoпка and жопа mean ass*.*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Agree, I wouldn't say *жопка* is very rude or vulgar. It's a cute way to say "little butt" or "little bum" (whether you want AE or BE )


----------



## indiegrl

Still,попка seems more appropriate for the cute way to say it,but it's a subjective matter after all.


----------



## polysonic

For me, both words are vulgar.


----------



## gtoturbo69

if you want to say something like admiration of a girl´s ass, but do not want to be rude, the best way is to use попка


----------



## rusita preciosa

Well, *жопка* is slightly more cheeky* than *попка,* but I wouldn't necessarily call it vulgar. OP, being a non-native speaker, is best be advised not to use either.

EDIT: * no pun internded


----------



## Encolpius

rusita preciosa said:


> Well, *жопка* is slightly more cheeky than *попка,* but I wouldn't necessarily call it vulgar. OP, being a non-native speaker, is best be advised not to use either.



well, words are to be used. you mean not to use it at an anatomical conference.


----------



## rusita preciosa

If you ever find yourself in a anatomical conference, allow me to suggest *glutæus maximus* as a more appropriate term **


----------



## Ptak

I think vegetables have "жопки" too, and in this context the word doesn't sound rude or vulgar; rather funny. Of course, it's a very colloquial usage.


----------



## Garbuz

На мой взгляд, "попка" звучит пошло, а "жопка" - вдобавок еще и глупо. Дайте контекст, мы поможем обойтись без этих вульгаризмов.


----------



## JustGod

НИКОГДА не слышал слова 'жопка' в речи, это звучит глупо (но, смысл пойнут), лучше использовать 'попа', или 'попка'


----------



## indiegrl

Вообще-то, это слово приобретает  все  большую популярность в разговорной речи,особенно среди молодежи. Если ты никогда не слышал такого слова в речи,то объязательно  слышал такое слово в порнухах.
Что кассается слова_ попка_,оно употребляется почаще,ведь оно  не совсем бранное


----------



## Maroseika

garbuz said:


> На мой взгляд, "попка" звучит пошло, а "жопка" - вдобавок еще и глупо. Дайте контекст, мы поможем обойтись без этих вульгаризмов.


Жопкой называют часть фрукта, противоположную веточке. Не знаю, как это назвать одним словом иначе.


----------



## WordOrder

_Ж́опка _is an utmost part of an vegetable or a fruit which they don't eat and usually cut off by a knife. This word is an element of colloquial speech. It's neither rude nor vulgar. No one *never* tells _ж́опка _meaning an ass. Generally we say _в́ыкинь ж́опки, срежь ж́опки_ when we cook something on a kitchen and ask somebody to help us.


----------



## JustGod

indiegrl said:


> Вообще-то, это слово приобретает все большую популярность в разговорной речи,особенно среди молодежи. Если ты никогда не слышал такого слова в речи,то объязательно слышал такое слово в порнухах.


Unfortunately I don't watch russian porno 
By the way it's illegal in Russia 
Intelligence people who speak russian don't use this word in Ukraine (if you mean ass).
It might be used in a street slang, but it's still hardly possible because the word sounds stupid


----------



## Encolpius

JustGod said:


> ...By the way it's illegal in Russia  ..



Are you serious?  To tell the truth I do not know if it is legal over here.


----------



## Awwal12

> By the way it's illegal in Russia.


That's incorrect. In Russia, the illegal production, distribution or promotion of porno are prohibited. Since there are no legal ways to do it all by now, all the porno production and distribution (but not viewing and keeping) is illegal and prohibited. One more note: there is no official definition of pornography in the Russian criminal code, which makes the situation even more funny.


> Вообще-то, это слово приобретает все большую популярность в разговорной речи,особенно среди молодежи.


Тоже ни разу не слышал. Видимо, вы говорите о какой-то специфичной группе молодёжи. "Жопа", "попка", "попа", "задница", "зад", "ягодицы" и ряд эвфемизмов - вряд ли я назову что-то еще, более или менее активно употребляющееся.


> Жопкой называют часть фрукта, противоположную веточке. Не знаю, как это назвать одним словом иначе.


Во времена моего детства это называлось "попкой", хотя чаще - по отношению к концевым частям сосисок, колбас и иже с ними.


----------



## gtoturbo69

indiegrl said:


> Вообще-то, это слово приобретает  все  большую популярность в разговорной речи,особенно среди молодежи.


Первый раз слышу, если честно


----------



## indiegrl

gtoturbo69 said:


> Первый раз слышу, если честно


http://www.stihi.ru/2009/05/11/1025
*<...>*
http://www.zatup.ru/blog/JJ/4507


----------



## Garbuz

maroseika said:


> Жопкой называют часть фрукта, противоположную веточке. Не знаю, как это назвать одним словом иначе.



Насколько я понял, они обсуждали попка, жопка применительно к части тела. Что касается фрукта, то жопка здесь тоже просторечие, хотя и лишенное того вульгарного, пошлого смысла, которое оно имеет в предыдущем случае. Наверняка в ботанике эта часть как-нибудь называется.


----------



## Awwal12

indiegrl said:


> http://www.stihi.ru/2009/05/11/1025
> http://www.24video.net/video/view/896934
> http://www.zatup.ru/blog/JJ/4507


Google shows:
жопка - 28 600
попка - 1 770 000
жопа - 1 830 000
попа - 1 810 000
задница - 801 000
зад - 6 450 000
Quite a conspicuous distribution, don't you think so?.. Most of the links (including "попа" and "зад") are relevant, I checked randomly.


----------



## indiegrl

Awwal12 said:


> Quite a conspicuous distribution, don't you think so?.. Most of the links (including "попа" and "зад") are relevant, I checked randomly.



  Итак, слово "жопка" является уменьшительно-ласкательным производным от вульгарного слова "жопа".Однако существуют и традиционные, в прямом смысле бытовые применения слова "жопка"например:y огурца горькая жопка 

 Полностью согласна с тем,что использование слов ''жопа, попа'' итд стало более распространенным ,чем использование словa  ''жопка''( когда имеется в виду <<Анус>> )
Однако это не означает,что этого слова  не употребляется.


----------



## Awwal12

> Полностью согласна с тем,что использование слов ''жопа, попа'' итд *стало более распространенным* чем ''жопка'', когда имеется в виду <<Анус>>


Простите, но разве когда-либо они были *менее* распространёнными? 


> Однако это не означает,что эт*о* слов*о* не употребляется.
> Today 09:34 PM


Да каких только слов не употребляется! Гугль свидетель.  "Выргонь", например, в поиске встречается даже чаще, чем "жопка". Но это, думаю, не повод подсовывать подобные слова изучающим русский.


----------



## gtoturbo69

awwal12 said:


> Простите, но разве когда-либо они были *менее* распространёнными?
> 
> Да каких только слов не употребляется! Гугль свидетель.  "Выргонь", например, в поиске встречается даже чаще, чем "жопка". Но это, думаю, не повод подсовывать подобные слова изучающим русский.



Абсолютно согласен!


----------



## mugibil

awwal12 said:


> Простите, но разве когда-либо они были *менее* распространёнными?
> 
> Да каких только слов не употребляется! Гугль свидетель.  "Выргонь", например, в поиске встречается даже чаще, чем "жопка". Но это, думаю, не повод подсовывать подобные слова изучающим русский.



Надо еще проверять и какие из них всего лишь копии одного и того же текста. Если учесть это, у меня получаются 701 жопок и  57 ... выргон*ей*.(?!)


----------



## Awwal12

Спасибо за уточнение - разумеется, "выргон*ей*". Проблема со склонением может возникнуть, если этих "выргоней" будет, скажем, 53: в таком случае нужно знать род существительного, ибо во множественном числе все формы второго (на "-ь") и третьего склонений совпадают, а вот в единственном - отличаются.


----------



## gtoturbo69

indiegrl said:


> http://www.stihi.ru/2009/05/11/1025
> *<...>*
> http://www.zatup.ru/blog/jj/4507


 
а вообще, судить об этом, опираясь на ТАКОГО РОДА ресурсы это несерьезно.


----------

